# There is a way to update apps without use playstore?Apk  server based game doubt



## gengardenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok this is the problem:
I've installed a game who is on playstore but it is a modded version so when some days ago was been a big update when I went on playstore it said me or to uninstall or to open but not to update so I'm stuck for now.I tried some apps like apkupdater to install the new version from other websitesbut my device say me"application don't installed"because the app is already installed.Also I can't uninstall the app and then reinstall it because it is server based game so if I do it my save will be erased.
I need to know how update on the same way of the playstore so I'll replace the app at the same time without losing my progress
Any help?I'm trying to find a soluction from a week


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 8, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> Ok this is the problem:
> I've installed a game who is on playstore but it is a modded version so when some days ago was been a big update when I went on playstore it said me or to uninstall or to open but not to update so I'm stuck for now.I tried some apps like apkupdater to install the new version from other websitesbut my device say me"application don't installed"because the app is already installed.Also I can't uninstall the app and then reinstall it because it is server based game so if I do it my save will be erased.
> I need to know how update on the same way of the playstore so I'll replace the app at the same time without losing my progress
> Any help?I'm trying to find a soluction from a week


What game?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

Your save should be hosted either on GPlay account or GPlay games account, not on device.


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 8, 2017)

Software like oandbackup or Titanium-Backup can extract your saves, if you're rooted (or if you have ADB access in recovery, you can access the data partition from a PC and manually extract appdata)

And no, you can't install an application if a copy signed with a different key is already installed, that's just how Android is made to be (and I don't think any roms are hardcore to the point of stripping out this requirement)


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 9, 2017)

Shadow#1 said:


> What game?


It is pkmn shuffle who differently from 3ds version is a server based game.



Felek666 said:


> Your save should be hosted either on GPlay account or GPlay games account, not on device.


I know but if I uninstall the app from the device without any backup before the save will be lost


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 10, 2017)

Any help?
There is a method to sign the actual app so playstore recognize that like the standard one so I can update?
Apkupdater gives me the update but my smartphone show me an error(app don't installed)because I've it already 
Why this apk can't be updated?It is always the same apps so shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Oct 10, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> Any help?
> There is a method to sign the actual app so playstore recognize that like the standard one so I can update?
> Apkupdater gives me the update but my smartphone show me an error(app don't installed)because I've it already
> Why this apk can't be updated?It is always the same apps so shouldn't be too difficult


is the app free? If it is, then Titanium Backup can sign it if I'm correct(needs to be rooted though..)


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 10, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> is the app free? If it is, then Titanium Backup can sign it if I'm correct(needs to be rooted though..)



I'm not rooted and at the moment so I can't because everytime  tried my smartphone given an error though maybe there are still some files from the old app I used to root it the first time(one click method).
So I can't use titanium backup while Helium(app to backup without root)says me to insert the developer password to continue but there are none password I did so I can't do nothing(this is a common problem and it is also on the web)

Sorry if my language is a bit wronged


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Oct 10, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> I'm not rooted and at the moment so I can't because everytime  tried my smartphone given an error though maybe there are still some files from the old app I used to root it the first time(one click method).
> So I can't use titanium backup while Helium(app to backup without root)says me to insert the developer password to continue but there are none password I did so I can't do nothing(this is a common problem and it is also on the web)
> 
> Sorry if my language is a bit wronged


Developer password?


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 10, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Developer password?


Sorry it was backup password after you turn on debug functions.The space is empty but it still give me error


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 10, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> Any help?
> There is a method to sign the actual app so playstore recognize that like the standard one so I can update?
> Apkupdater gives me the update but my smartphone show me an error(app don't installed)because I've it already
> Why this apk can't be updated?It is always the same apps so shouldn't be too difficult


It's a security feature, most likely it's to prevent viruses infecting your legitimate apps. There really is no way around it, you'll have to backup the app data and uninstall the app. Depending on your device app data might be encrypted which would make it difficult to backup the app data if not impossible. Or you may be in luck and it can be done with a simple cp command in adb or a terminal emulator.


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 10, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's a security feature, most likely it's to prevent viruses infecting your legitimate apps. There really is no way around it, you'll have to backup the app data and uninstall the app. Depending on your device app data might be encrypted which would make it difficult to backup the app data if not impossible. Or you may be in luck and it can be done with a simple cp command in adb or a terminal emulator.



If not rooted the only way to backup data with no root is Helium but it gives me this problem of backup password.
I heard if you are rooted you can copy some files from data folder to another place,also if yesterday I seen the rooted smartphone of a my friend with the same game but these files wasn't visible

Can you explain me the simple method reported on the last line please?Could be a soluction to try


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok, if its pokemon shuffle, and the play store, dont recognize your device, its due to the version modified.

Also, some options are this:
Check which version you have, and check on play store the version that displays the update, if its the same, your phone is not eligible for the update.

You will need to wait for the MODDED APK to hit the update, or just manually update, did you tried to isntall the newer version of the APK manually?


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 10, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Ok, if its pokemon shuffle, and the play store, dont recognize your device, its due to the version modified.
> 
> Also, some options are this:
> Check which version you have, and check on play store the version that displays the update, if its the same, your phone is not eligible for the update.
> ...



I tried updating it via apkupdater but a message appeared saying me"app not installed".I could try downloading the last version and then placing it on smartphone instead of installing from that app but I think that wouldn't be so usefull
I don't know if a soluction would be to wait a modded update of the apk because are different and don't believe it would work

My version is the 1.10 if I don't wrong while the last one is 1.11 so are different.The reason is it is a modded version like you said


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 10, 2017)

normally modded version, even when they have 1.10, they have the version codded changed, your best bet, its to try to install it via ADB to get the exact error why is not installing.

Download minimal ADB, open it, and once the CMD window oppen, write this:
adb install pokemonshuffle.apk 

pokemonshuffle.apk being the apk to isntall, you can rename it to anything shorter, like poke.apk and install it using adb install poke.apk, if it does not isntall, ADB will give you the error why is not installing.


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 11, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> normally modded version, even when they have 1.10, they have the version codded changed, your best bet, its to try to install it via ADB to get the exact error why is not installing.
> 
> Download minimal ADB, open it, and once the CMD window oppen, write this:
> adb install pokemonshuffle.apk
> ...



I had minimal adb and fastboot on my pc already but when I open adb.exe it scroll for few seconds and then close automatically.
Is the same ADB?Not clear enough

the last version is the 1.11 while I've 1.10

Could I give you my apk so you can try also?

Below what happened to me trying this method


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 11, 2017)

Tried a few seconds ago installing the new version apk on my smartphone with none method and it said me this:
there is a packet with the same name and with a signature in conflict already.Sorry for the bad translation but this is what happened  

What do at this point?always ADB?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> Tried a few seconds ago installing the new version apk on my smartphone with none method and it said me this:
> there is a packet with the same name and with a signature in conflict already.Sorry for the bad translation but this is what happened
> 
> What do at this point?always ADB?


You need to enable debuggin on your phone.

Go to your phone, go to settings, press the about my phone or somehting like that, usually is the last section of settings, then find where it says "Build Number", tap it 6 times, and Developer mode will be activated, go to developer mode, and enable USB Debugging


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 11, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> You need to enable debuggin on your phone.
> 
> Go to your phone, go to settings, press the about my phone or somehting like that, usually is the last section of settings, then find where it says "Build Number", tap it 6 times, and Developer mode will be activated, go to developer mode, and enable USB Debugging
> 
> View attachment 102416



I'm already with developer option enabled.So I should active it and then open ADB and place that command?
While about the error reported on the second message?I searched a bit and found if app has the same name can't be installed twice also if this is obvious


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 11, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> I'm already with developer option enabled.So I should active it and then open ADB and place that command?
> While about the error reported on the second message?I searched a bit and found if app has the same name can't be installed twice also if this is obvious


oo wait, really, i forgot, you need the drivers for your phone, and also you need the ADB drivers for your phone.
use Universal ADB Driver: http://adbdriver.com/downloads/

then repeat the process of isntalling the application via CMD.

as for the error reported, it just states that there is no phone found, due the missing drivers ;D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also, rename the apk to pokemon.apk


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 11, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> oo wait, really, i forgot, you need the drivers for your phone, and also you need the ADB drivers for your phone.
> use Universal ADB Driver: http://adbdriver.com/downloads/
> 
> then repeat the process of isntalling the application via CMD.
> ...



I'll try later 
Anyway before I updated on my tablet to the last version with a new mod and it works but giving me corrupted data

I tried with my tablet with installed the same version and after activated debug adb said me "invalid apk".
Also now my shuffle save is died here I installed again the old mod and then the new one,but this time none ban happened(I think because now I've not a save on device already so this method is useless at the moment because on smartphone I could still be banned for the discrepancy error data message.
I reported this line on CMD window:
adb install (full name of the apk).apk 
Have I wronged ?


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 16, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> I'll try later
> Anyway before I updated on my tablet to the last version with a new mod and it works but giving me corrupted data
> 
> I tried with my tablet with installed the same version and after activated debug adb said me "invalid apk".
> ...



Any suggestion?
Anyway I was thinking if there is a method to backup app data(except Helium) with no root and if a backup of a server based game can help you if you takes a ban?I'm not a cheater and the mod I'm using is only for increase speed of the game so my last question is only ipotetical


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 16, 2017)

Again,

I need te log from the CMD window.


----------



## YTElias (Oct 16, 2017)

What about Aptoide?
Has like most of the apps


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 16, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Again,
> 
> I need te log from the CMD window.


Renamed the app but now it given me invalid apk.Could I send you both the apps so you can verify I'm not wronging something? 


YTElias said:


> What about Aptoide?
> Has like most of the apps


This is a particular situation where you must update a mod apk and backup data is the better soluction because before I tried updating with a new mod from my tablet and I taken a ban(could be also given by the mod itself but can't risk with my smartphone save)


----------



## YTElias (Oct 16, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> This is a particular situation where you must update a mod apk and backup data is the better soluction because before I tried updating with a new mod from my tablet and I taken a ban(could be also given by the mod itself but can't risk with my smartphone save)


But if the OP only wants to update his game?
I update all my things now per aptoide cause no storage(lol)
No really Play Store says i need more space and aptoide says Yeah here take it


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 16, 2017)

gengardenne said:


> Renamed the app but now it given me invalid apk.Could I send you both the apps so you can verify I'm not wronging something?



Invalid Apk? sigh~ 

Send me the APK, if the status is Instalation)failed_invalid_apk then its an apk problem.

Send me an APK.


----------



## gengardenne (Oct 16, 2017)

YTElias said:


> But if the OP only wants to update his game?
> I update all my things now per aptoide cause no storage(lol)
> No really Play Store says i need more space and aptoide says Yeah here take it



I'm the OP XD
Anyway yes I want update the game but the official apk doesn't works because I've a mod installed,so I think the only way would be or to update via mod(could be dangerous...)or backup data and then uninstall the actual app and install again with the old data.

Yes you right with aptoide you don't need free space like with Play Store.

Pratically the soluction is that but I would prefer to backup data at this point to avoid problems and so now I'm asking you:
but if I copy the data folder on a rooted device can I backup data from here with titanium backup for example and then restore it on my device taking the folder and switch it?Don't know if could be a good method because is very weird lol(folders seem to be empty also if isn't)


----------

